# Carcharodons: The Red Tithe



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

BL are really outdoing themselves today. Bile and Crowe both getting their own trilogy, a new Kharn novel being released piece by piece, a sequel to Baneblade, a brand new Horus Heresy series, and now above all that: A trilogy about a Space Marine Chapter THAT ISN'T FIRST FOUNDING!!!! That alone would make it a Must Buy from me, but the freaking Space Sharks?! Oh i'll be buying this on Day One. I haven't read anything by Robbie MacNiven yet, but I already like him immensely for talking BL into supporting this and for having the guts to write about some Astartes that have never been a bloody Legion.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Actually, the Sharkies have heavilly been implied to be cast out members of the Ravenguard legion, Pre-heresy. Corax was -seriously- displeased with what he saw when he was reunited with his legion. The terran born ravenguard being slavetakers. Which did not sit well with a freedom fighter like himself.

And a charardon was once examined and found to have degraded ravenguard markers in his geneseed.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, but the Predation Fleets are cool enough and non-main-Legion-forces enough to be awesome either way.

Plus god damn, Carcharadons are badasses.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Actually, the Sharkies have heavilly been implied to be cast out members of the Raven Guard legion, pre-heresy. Corax was -seriously- displeased with what he saw when he was reunited with his legion. The terran born Raven Guard being slavetakers. Which did not sit well with a freedom fighter like himself.
> 
> And a Carcharodon was once examined and found to have degraded Raven Guard markers in his geneseed.


Ok I knew that last part, but where the hell did the first part come from?? I've never read that before.

Either way though, they are distinct enough culturally and aesthetically that they can't really be seen as a Legion, if what you put there is actually true in-universe.


LotN


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I haven't read anything by Robbie MacNiven yet, but I already like him immensely for talking BL into supporting this and for having the guts to write about some Astartes that have never been a bloody Legion.
> 
> 
> LotN


Just from two shorts I've read by him, MacNiven is solid. Check out A Song for the Lost.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Scroll down to Shade Lord Arkhas Fal
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Carcharodons

I remember Arkhas fal being discussed with the forge world horus heresy book involving the ravenguard legion.


----------

